
HN Lists - netgusto
https://news.ycombinator.com/lists
======
zerocrates
Huh, I've never noticed this down in the footer.

It's a bit of an outlier: everything else down there is static pages about the
site or email links.

------
shady-lady
missing from that list is:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/classic](https://news.ycombinator.com/classic)

not even hidden there as a <!-- --> comment

